# Game Editor Problem :D



## Bobo2040 (11. Juli 2013)

Hi
Ich möchte gerne zum anfang ein simples spiel mit dem game editor erstellen leider gibts da nicht sonderlich viele tutorials die mir bei meinem problem weiterhelfen -.-
Und zwar möchte ich das ein Mensch von oben in eine art "fix punkt" ist und sich nur drehen kann also andre animation werden gezeigt aber die map / straße unter ihm soll sich nur bewegen je nahdem wo die maus gerade hinzeigt...
Ich habs so probiert: Actor Control (Von Map) ->Add Event ->Mouse Button Down -> Left -> Move To -> Actor: Map | Relative To: Mouse Pos.. | Avoid: none | Velocity: 3 <-- damits nicht so schnell ist... so das klappt shcon so halbwegs aber der mensch ist nicht fest.. also er kann auch in ecken usw. laufen das will ich aber nicht ich will das der mehr oder weniger in ne art "fadenkreuz" in der mitte gefangen ist... kann mir jemand helfen ? Oder nen Link zu einem Tutorial dazu schicken ? 
mfg Bobo2040


----------

